# pc or mac?



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

What you rocking?


----------



## ozzy (Jan 1, 2007)

Apple


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Im on Macbook pro


----------



## dave.murphy89 (Apr 23, 2008)

I have a 2 pcs 1 mac on my desk, the mac is just for show and the pcs are for COD!


----------



## Dave182 (Feb 15, 2008)

Currently on a Macbook, can't wait for Lion to be released so I can get a 27" iMac come summertime  

So much better than PC.


----------



## johnnyguitar (Mar 24, 2010)

I have one of each. Are you looking to buy OP or just want to know what people are using?


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Another vote for the immense OSX!


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Mac and it had its first crash a few weeks ago not bad for a machine thats 3.5yrs old and on 24/7 luv it.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Mac 

Better add to this, my BMS (Building management system) I am planning out will be running on a PC. But for everything else I use my Mac


----------



## Matt197 (Dec 27, 2006)

PC, I am an avid PC gamer and like to be able to tweak pull apart and customise my computer, I like to know what parts have gone into my system.

Pro and cons for both systems like with everything in life.


----------



## Grizzle (Jul 12, 2006)

Matt197 said:


> Pro and cons for both systems like with everything in life.


Indeed there is mate, i sometimes have a real hankering for a super fast PC for a few Simulation games (yes i am sad lol)


----------



## Martin_HDI (Aug 19, 2010)

PC, don't know much different and I'm used to it.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

Isn't a Mac also a PC (Personal computer)? I have always been confused when people say PC or Mac.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

3 Macs


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

guy_92 said:


> Isn't a Mac also a PC (Personal computer)? I have always been confused when people say PC or Mac.


Strictly speeking yes but since most PC run windows i know we have ubuntu etc but as most are windows thats why we say pc and the apple operating sytems get called mac.


----------



## gadgetboy38 (Mar 9, 2008)

Apple for me too..
currently using a 17"powerbook G4 but also have a powerbook 180, 520c and just bought a Pismo. plus theres the performa all in one ( my first mac still running but not used) a g4 quicksilver and the old mans new imac


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

I'm on a pretty good Windows laptop at the mo (albeit only Vista and not 7) but am hankering after a 27" Mac :argie: particularly as I am more into my photo editing at the moment so big screen would be a real luxury

Failing that I think a MacBookPro will be in order....


edit : MacBook Pro now sitting on my desk


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2011)

commodore 64!


----------



## T.D.K (Mar 16, 2011)

Brand new Dell laptop running windows 7 home edition. I grew up with windows, so am comfortable with it and know how it works.


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

neither both have flaws :lol: but if you must OSX and then bootcamp :lol: then you can have both


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

johnnyguitar said:


> I have one of each. Are you looking to buy OP or just want to know what people are using?


Nah. I had a new macboook pro a few weeks ago. Just wondering


----------



## Kali_Kid (May 15, 2011)

My 1st post on DW and its not even car related....

I5 win 7 laptop, custom XP based machine home pc...

starting my shopping list for an custom I7 home pc

or may jump ship  deciding hehe


----------



## R7KY D (Feb 16, 2010)

Both ...


----------



## hoikey (Mar 9, 2011)

Kali_Kid said:


> My 1st post on DW and its not even car related....
> 
> I5 win 7 laptop, custom XP based machine home pc...
> 
> ...


get a macbook pro I7


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

Pc at home, at work hundreds of pc's, 20 + servers & two MAC's :thumb:


----------



## simonjj (Sep 25, 2010)

Had Macs for a few years now and currently have a Mac mini hooked up the my plasma for itunes and films and a macbook pro for everything else, i've also changed the other laptops in the house used by children / wife to Ubuntu OS in prefernence to Windows.
Simon


----------



## Superspec (Feb 25, 2011)

Always had Windows PC's but my next one will be a Mac. Just because they look good.


----------



## anthonyh90 (Mar 30, 2011)

PC as I like to build my own machines and am an avid gamer. You can't get the same level of performance in games on a Mac as you would do with a PC.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

anthonyh90 said:


> PC as I like to build my own machines and am an avid gamer. You can't get the same level of performance in games on a Mac as you would do with a PC.


Yeah gaming needs constant updating unless using consoles.
I always built my own and the familys.
Got fed up with the maintenance and updating them shifted to Apple and its rare i get a request of what to do with a window PC now....:lol:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

Superspec said:


> Always had Windows PC's but my next one will be a Mac. Just because they look good.


Pretty much sums up Apple users!


----------



## prideinyouride (May 2, 2011)

MAC for me. Got an IMac at home and an iPhone. The compatiblity is so much better (except that ugly flash issue). Both units haven't put a foot wrong, I edit video and lost some project on my PC due to viruses. Not one issue with apple


----------



## TelTel (Aug 21, 2010)

Macbook pro!! and what with working in the film industry absolutely everyone has macs! i dont think i could ever go PC


----------



## McClane (Dec 9, 2010)

Windows PC for me (Sony I3 Laptop, running 7)... thought about a macbook, but it didn't warrant the extra ££ for just the internet and storing music.

I do have an iPhone, but I feel like a apple-whore daily. :lol:


----------



## Kali_Kid (May 15, 2011)

hoikey said:


> get a macbook pro I7


Hehe was one of my 1st options before building an I7 pc in the soon future 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Windows. I see no need to spend an extra 10-15% to get something which people thing looks nice and is a lesser spec.

Also don't like Apple as a company and their religious following.


----------



## Brazo (Oct 27, 2005)

Shouldn't the question be which operating system?


----------



## DM306 (Apr 25, 2011)

MacBook Pro def a thumbs up..trackpad is a delight to use, I could load win7 onto Apple and boot whichever I prefer..but have desktop for win 7 and keep the mac osx.


----------



## Scatty (Oct 1, 2010)

mac for mw, will never go back to a PC. They have PC's at work and i hate using them !!


----------



## ITHAQVA (Feb 20, 2011)

prideinyouride said:


> MAC for me. Got an IMac at home and an iPhone. The compatiblity is so much better (except that ugly flash issue). Both units haven't put a foot wrong, I edit video and lost some project on my PC due to viruses. Not one issue with apple


:lol::lol::lol: Compatability better on MAC's :lol::lol::lol:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

As a Mac Operator / Artworker for a living it has to be the awesome Mac at work and Home!

Long live the Apple! :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13453497

Think again fanboys!


----------



## Lee.GTi180 (Apr 28, 2010)

Fanboys because we choose Apple? It's criticism as vociferous as Apple receives from the haters that let's them know they are doing a good job :thumb:


----------



## kempe (Jan 9, 2011)

Pc all the way :thumb:


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

ardandy said:


> http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-13453497
> 
> Think again fanboys!


As outlined in the article there is some viruses out there for Macs but in the 15+ years I have been using them, I have had one virus and that was pre OSX. Compare that to the equavlient usage Windows machine and I bet there is a hell of a difference.

All my current OSX Macs have never had a spyware, mailware, antivirus or any other type of these Windows style programs running on them.

As you might tell I am a big Mac advocate :thumb:


----------



## ardandy (Aug 18, 2006)

I've never had a virus on my Windows PC (Since Win95) as I know how to use/look after them. Only people who don't know what they're doing (like someone who can drive yet never checks the oil and so on) get virus's/spyware. Apples aren't more resistant at all they just aren't targeted as much due to their lesser numbers so it's easier to blindly use it without get a problem on one without looking after it properly.

Logically speaking, Apple's (exc graphics etc peeps) are for people who don't know how to use a PC/Mac properly and choose one that has a statistically lower chance of getting infected.

I have an iPhone, but speaking from experience of nearly a hundred networks we look after (half mixed with Macs) they are not better (or worse) machines at all.

Also I don't like companies that do this so you're tied to them: http://www.theregister.co.uk/2011/05/14/imac_hard_drive_replacement_woes/


----------



## stargazer (Aug 9, 2006)

Mac without a doubt. Have been using them for almost 15 years. 
The whole feel of the operating system is a pleasure to work with.

Personally for me MAC's far out weigh a PC


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

I think at the end of the day both Macs and Windows machines have there pros and cons and like you say either machine not looked after correctly will play up to a certain extent. I would never argue against the fact that at heavy data driven processes Windows based machines have always been better. That's why they were and still are used as servers and RIPs on our Mac based Networks. One of the biggest nods in the direction of PC's is they have used Intel chips for years and now Macs come fitted with them.

5-10 years ago I think there was large differences between the two but looking at either system these days there probably is not much if any performance differences between the two. I know that Windows interface is looking more Mac with every update and Macs are running more like PC's

As for the closed systems. Apple have unfortunately always been like that. It's there way of "maintain there integrity".......


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Mac all the way, have been for over 15 years.
I have a lot of my old mac's too, which all still work,
Such as this plus, sat next to my mac pro, mac's have come a long way in 25 years (the age of the two machines)


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

Also from reading thro here, glad to see there is other older mac users, rather than the ones who are seen as "fanboys" due to them being new to macintosh.


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

I was one of the mac haters many years ago... I laughed that they didn't have floppy disk drives and single button mice... But come late 2005 I ordered a apple iBook, I can't remember why, think it had something to a very nice finance offer they had - so impressed with ease of use, everything just worked! I then picked up an iMac 24" a couple of years ago and this is my daily machine. So a couple of weeks ago I got the new iPad to replace my iBook.

I think the iPod/iPhone has a lot to do with the booming mac sales, in no way do I hate using pcs - windows 7 has been a huge step and compliments the new pcs very well.


----------



## guy_92 (Oct 26, 2010)

ardandy said:


> Pretty much sums up Apple users!


I have been a Mac user for 4 years now, I don't care about looks. I enjoy a pretty much seamless operating system


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

Ive always gone for PCs,I think you can get a way better specced pc for alot less than a similarly specced mac.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

byrnes said:


> Mac all the way, have been for over 15 years.
> I have a lot of my old mac's too, which all still work,
> Such as this plus, sat next to my mac pro, mac's have come a long way in 25 years (the age of the two machines)
> 
> ...


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)




----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

NSFW


----------



## AcN (Nov 3, 2010)

Depends on what you do... PC for me as i mostly play on a computer. It never crashed in several years (i bet good security and no junk apps help a lot in this)

At least i can choose my monitor AND calibrate it the way i need, so it's a much better choice than any Apple monitor with fake color (which ain't accurate enough anyway even after calibration) and glossy panel. Since i do a lot of photography, i need it 

Anyway, it's still about "What am I gonna do with it ?"


----------



## Sypher (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm PC now but was Mac for three years until last year. I had an iMac and Macbook Pro. The iMac was pretty poor, once you get past the looks it was a pretty average computer. But I did sell it for only £300 less than the purchase price, meaning it only cost me £100 a year. I doubt any PC could hold that kind of value but then PC's are cheaper and have many more upgrade options.

The Macbook on the other hand was a really nice piece of kit and I do miss it. unfortunately mine broke Apple were really dragging their feet when it came to getting it sorted. Because I need a laptop for work I had no choice but to go out and get one the next day. I didn't want to drop big money on another Mac because Apple were going to fix mine. I ended up with a £300 HP. 4 months! later Apple decided to replace the Macbook but by that time I was coping just fine with the HP as I had a power house of a PC by then so just sold the Mac on.


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

This is a major reason why I hate Apple:



> ZDnet's Ed Bott interviewed an AppleCare representative, and was told that Apple's official stance is that they not assist their customers in removing the malware. In fact, in a follow-up article, Ed shows an internal memo that tells Apple support reps to not even acknowledge the existence of the malware on their computer, nor provide them with further help or escalate to a higher support level.


----------



## Richard_nitro (Oct 21, 2010)

I'm PC all the way


----------



## 03pug406 (May 12, 2011)

osx over windows any day 


os 8.5 power Macintosh 7500 Introduced	August 1995
Discontinued	May 1996 The PowerMac 7500 introduced a new wider, more accessible Centris 650-style case. It was powered by a 100 MHz 601 processor (on a removable daughtercard), and had 24-bit composite and S-video input. It sold for $2,700 U.S., and was replaced nine months later by the 7600.


osx 10.4.11 emac (usb2) Introduced in April 2004, the eMac (USB 2.0) was essentially a speed-bump of the eMac (ATI Graphics). In addition to a 1.25 GHz G4 Processor, the eMac (USB 2.0) upgraded the 3 USB ports to USB 2.0, increased the base RAM, and included faster memory, a faster ATA bus, faster optical drives, and a faster graphics chip. The low-end model, with a 40 GB hard drive and a combo CD-RW/DVD-ROM drive, sold for $799 U.S. The high-end model, with an 80 GB hard drive and a CD-RW/DVD-R SuperDrive, sold for $999 U.S.


PowerMac G4 (Gigabit Ethernet) non working order
Announced in July 2000, the PowerMac G4 (Gigabit Ethernet) added dual-processor power to the G4 line. Available with a single 400 MHz G4, or dual 450 or 500 MHz G4s, The new PowerMac G4 also included onboard 1000Base-T Ethernet as standard equipment, an industry first. The PowerMac G4 (GE) shipped in three configurations: The single-processor 400 MHz configuration included 64 MB of RAM and 20 GB hard drive, for $1599 U.S. The dual-processor 450 MHz configuration included 128 MB of RAM and a 30 GB hard drive for $2499 U.S. Finally, the dual-processor 500 MHz configuration included 256 MB of RAM, a 40 GB hard drive, and a DVD-RAM drive, for $3499 U.S. All configurations included a 56 kbps modem, Apple's Pro Mouse, and the innovative new Apple Display Connector (ADC) which passed video, power, and USB to new Apple Monitors from a single connection.

----------------------------
osx 10.6.7 ecs homemade laptop with xp /win7 /chrome os in parallels


----------



## alexf (May 23, 2009)

zing.

My girlfriend has exactly the same one, Dad has an iBook G4 which he uses everyday (its 7 years old now) and there are two 90s macintosh desktops in the garage which would would fire up straight if I went and tried now.


----------



## Bungleaio (Jul 18, 2010)

I've been mac for about 4 years now I think. I am forced to use a PC at work due to the software I use.

I only use my laptop at home for surfing, music and a bit of word processing etc so nothing really demanding but I picked up a macbook pro and it's still going strong. My previous windows laptops have only lasted 3 years till they slowed down and became frustrating.

When this one eventually dies I will definitely be getting another Mac. I am also a full on apple products lover with my iPhone and iPad


----------



## 80skid (Nov 9, 2009)

PC for me, I like to tinker/fix/upgrade whenever I feel the need, the cost of Macs put me off when compared to PCs tbh

I like my Iphone, but Itunes makes me want to go on a killing spree, thats been my only real interaction with Mac software and its majorly off putting, I couldnt live with an OS that behaved like that.


----------



## Red_Cloverleaf (Jul 26, 2009)

PC.

I hate apple witha vengence (I cant even bring myself to use a capital A for them).

How many people do you know with a mac?

How many people do you know with a PC?

NO CONTEST...............


----------



## jamest (Apr 8, 2008)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> PC.
> 
> I hate apple witha vengence (I cant even bring myself to use a capital A for them).
> 
> ...


Not that I disagree with your opening lines, your later lines are wrong. Majority doesn't make something right.

If someone has a Mac, they will let you know.


----------



## id_doug (Apr 6, 2011)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> PC.
> 
> I hate apple witha vengence (I cant even bring myself to use a capital A for them).
> 
> ...


How many people do you know with a Ford or a Vauxhall? How many people do you know with a Lamborghini? Popular dose not always mean the best


----------



## kimandsally (May 21, 2011)

Has to be PC I build my own and change and update as I want, if I didn't do that then maybe I would consider MAC


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Red_Cloverleaf said:


> PC.
> 
> I hate apple witha vengence (I cant even bring myself to use a capital A for them).
> 
> ...


How many people know about detailing or detail their car, in comparison to how many use an automated car wash, or use a 10 year old sponge and fairy liquid each weekend?

Quantity doesn't necessarily give you security, or make you better. I know which is better for your car in my example.


----------



## prideinyouride (May 2, 2011)

Here here! Plus...viruses. Done.


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

People also get PCs as they are more affordable than a MAC, therefore more accessible to the punter and the average household income. So given that more people have PCs, it doesn't really reflect in its entirety as to which is better.


----------



## Dixondmn (Oct 12, 2007)

Apple could paint a little white apple on a dog turd and droves of drones would echange stupid amounts of money for it.... I give you the..... iTurd. 
For this reason alone I wont buy apple.....


----------



## Ninja59 (Feb 17, 2009)

The argument over OS X being safer is tosh even the recent spate proved that. Windows users least now have the mentality to protect PC's where as OS X users (some) seem to have the stupidity to think OS X is completely unflappable. 

I go back to my original argument none of them are perfect and yes tbh i think i have used BOTH of them enough to give an op considering i have my imac running windows and my air on OSX. The only reason windows got so attacked/is so attacked was purely by numbers bigger market share, more users = more chance of a "threat" breaking out.

Of late though i have noticed an increasing amount going towards OS X and Windows through 3rd part elements such as Adobe. 

End of the day everyone should be running some form AV, anti malware and taking reasonable steps to protect themselves online. Not an attitude of theirs not many of us or take the stance of our system is unbreakable you dont have to look to far into recent history to find thats bo**ocks Sony and other digital standards that were unbreakable the one that springs to mind there is HDMI/Blu Ray (another sony element doh!)!

or to put it bluntly they are both shi*e at some point in time.


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

8 core MacPro

my brother has a 24" iMac.


----------



## dann2707 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bought my computer for £250 brand new. Bought a £50 graphics card and it now runs pretty much anything I throw at it on max settings. And I can upgrade whenever I want. Guess that's the benefit I see. Although Macs are lovely to use, I just find them way too expensive for what they actually area and do.


----------



## jayin (Mar 24, 2011)

PC

I don't want to purchase OVERPRICED hardware that comes in a FASHIONABLE white case that looks IDENTICAL to others who have the same machine. I don't want a machine that doesn't SUPPORT the latest games I download. I like to install applications that are COMPATIBLE with PC's only. I like to configure my machine and not be RESTRICTED in what hardware I can use to customise or upgrade. It's a bonus not being FORCED to use Itunes. I like using FAT32 or NTFS, it means I can share files with normal people. And I get good results connecting my PC to a 24, sorry 40" HDTV via a HDMI cable providing a full HD interface.

I'm going to carry on with my work now, on my PC!


----------



## Turkleton (Apr 18, 2010)

PC
Love being able to spend a little and upgrade a lot 
I'd like to see the price of a Mac of the same spec to mine :doublesho


----------



## zynexiatech (Jun 2, 2007)

I have a 21.5" Mac late 2009 model bought in May last year and I love it. Dont get me wrong windows has its uses and I have a Laptop with windows 7 too but I'm an apple convert now, anyway mac + vbox then install windows on your mac as a virtual machine and do any windows'y things you need.

Just installing a Mac Mini server at work to allow all our iMacs to connect to our AD domain and be managed fun little project .


----------

